# Cambiar Varicap del vco ?



## dalsaur (Abr 13, 2011)

Buenas, les comento que compre unos de esos mini transmisores de casa/carro,



con el fin de aumentarle la potencia , hasta que alfin lo logre  tira unos 2 watios les prometo que lo publicare con todo detalle y los componetes que use 100% reciclado,  pero tengo un inconveniente y es que este mini tx lo tengo en 94.6 y veo que  en 2 equipos de sonido que tengo cerca no se detiene en auto escan solo se intenta detener en la frecuencia antes dicha pero se pasa de largo, hice la prueva con un celular y este Si se detiene en auto scan , la verdad no se a cuantos pasos esta funcionando el VCO, ¿por que no se detiene el auto scan el los equipos de sonido , tengo ganas de cambiar en diodo varicap que se ve a simple vista, sera que alcambiar el diodo por otro de mayor pico faradio solucionara el problema?? intente cambiar las espiras de las bobinas pero nada..

saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 15, 2011)

Hola, se me ocurre que no es problema de tu transmisor... puede que tengas una señal o muy fuerte o muy débil y por eso los receptores no se paran. Fijate de alejarlos.


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 15, 2011)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hola, se me ocurre que no es problema de tu transmisor... puede que tengas una señal o muy fuerte o muy débil y por eso los receptores no se paran. Fijate de alejarlos.



exactamente eso pienso yo


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 15, 2011)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hola, se me ocurre que no es problema de tu transmisor... puede que tengas una señal o muy fuerte o muy débil y por eso los receptores no se paran. Fijate de alejarlos.



la verda creo que es el transmisor por que nisiquiera conectandolo a la entrada de la  antena del equipo de sonido  para el auto escan, pero en en celular si se para en auto scan, incluso a unos 300 mts de distancia, lo que no se es a cuantos pasos de KHz funcionan los Radios de los Telefonos celular


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 16, 2011)

tenés filtro de armónicas a la salida de tu transmisor? puede que el celular si lo agarre bien solamente porque es un poco más elemental. Puede que las etapas amplificadoras no esten bien ajustadas y alguna te esté actuando como doblador. Vas a necesitar al menos un wattimetro (el mio deja de marcar si la frecuencia es muy alta) y un frecuencímetro. Un analizador de espectro sería genial pero creo que ya es mucho pedir.


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 16, 2011)

DJ_Glenn, el problema es el mini transmisor, es que desde lo compre vino con ese inconveniente, pero su estabilidadd y la separacion de los canales es buena, quizas sea        NO TUNE


----------



## pandacba (Abr 16, 2011)

Provar con la radio  de un celular no es valido, ya que estas tienen mucha más sensibilidad que los receptores comerciales. Aqui en mi ciudad que no cabe un alfiler más en dial de FM, hay emisoras que son dificiles de sintonizar con   radios comunes, es algo mejor con una radio digital, pero los celus la sintonizan de una sin ningun problema, sin importar en que parte de la ciudad uno se encuentre


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 16, 2011)

dalsaur dijo:


> DJ_Glenn, el problema es el mini transmisor, es que desde lo compre vino con ese inconveniente, pero su estabilidadd y la separacion de los canales es buena, quizas sea        NO TUNE



yo veo que tu problema es que el transmisor esta un poco corrido de frecuencia, aca tengo un transmisor de esos de auto que tiene unos cuantos khz mas corrido del dial principal.

existen receptores que tienden a tener mas ''selectividad'', y por tanto el mismo tiende a recepcionar emisoras ''lo mas exactas'' en frecuencia posible; un poco corrida la frecuencia y no la agarra.

estoy seguro que es eso, no te decepciones, pero creo que es mejor dejar el transmisorcito asi como esta, ya que mate a uno de esos por tratar de soldarle una antenita para tener mas alcance y jamas quiso volver a oscilar una vez mas (fue perdida de $ y mi hermoso tiempo)

cuanto alcance tienes?



pandacba dijo:


> Provar con la radio  de un celular no es valido, ya que estas tienen mucha más sensibilidad que los receptores comerciales. Aqui en mi ciudad que no cabe un alfiler más en dial de FM, hay emisoras que son dificiles de sintonizar con   radios comunes, es algo mejor con una radio digital, pero los celus la sintonizan de una sin ningun problema, sin importar en que parte de la ciudad uno se encuentre




mis transmisores los pruebo con mi celular y veo si estan exactos en frecuencia moviendo el dial aprox 100 khz arriba y abajo de la frecuencia central. si se escucha medio distorsionado de igual manera 100khz +/- de la frecuencia central, y esta se escucha bien es que el tx esta calibrado.


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 16, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> yo veo que tu problema es que el transmisor esta un poco corrido de frecuencia, aca tengo un transmisor de esos de auto que tiene unos cuantos khz mas corrido del dial principal.
> 
> existen receptores que tienden a tener mas ''selectividad'', y por tanto el mismo tiende a recepcionar emisoras ''lo mas exactas'' en frecuencia posible; un poco corrida la frecuencia y no la agarra.
> 
> ...




exacto mumish1, en difinitivas es el transmsior y creo que ya no le voy a meter mas manos pues temo de que se dañe, y ademas estoy conforme con la estabilidad y la covertura que le logre sacar mas de 400 mts a la redonda. , y eso que solo estoy exitando un 2n2222 que tengo por ahi, tenia un  un 2n3553 pero se me daño por temepratura es muy delicado, la idea es sacarle unos 5 wat

saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 17, 2011)

No tenes la posibilidad de comprobarlo con un frecuencímetro?

Con transmisores simples sin pll y una deriva menor a 25khz mi receptor se para en la frecuencia que se pretende. El paso del receptor es de 50khz. Ahora normalmente los transmisores de fm (si modular) los leo 2khz por debajo de la fundamental (incluso en homologados). Son muy pocas las emisoras que me dan la frecuencia exacta. Por lo que veo la mayoría tienen equipos del mismo fabricante (M31) y las que tienen Elenos u otras marcas más importantes me dan la frecuencia exacta.

Por eso creo que es fácil asumir que el transmisor del coche puede estar corrido de frecuencia... asumiendo que sea esto, lo que queda por hacer es toquetear el cristal de referencia ya que será el encargado de compararse con la frecuencia del vco. El problema es que estos aparatitos ya trabajan por software así que no se si esto afectaría al resto del trabajo.

Lo cierto es que un transmisor completo sintetizado y con codificador estéreo (y vaya uno a saber si no los hay con RDS) por 9 dólares no me parece buen punto de comparación con un sintetizador y un estéreo bien elaborado para cumplir con ciertos requisitos de estabilidad, preensasis, etc. Si bien en costos se puede hacer algo de buena calidad por el mismo precio... el tamaño será sensiblemente mayor.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 17, 2011)

En ese caso seria muy factible de poder desoldar el cristal (de aprox. 5.3 o 7.4 mhz), soldar en donde iba el cristal unos cablecitos cortos y en uno de ellos soldar una de las patitas del cristal. en la otra habria que soldarle un trimmer en serie de unos 5-30pF (verde) y luego soldar en la otra patita el otro cablecito. Asi con eso corremos la frecuencia de referencia unos cuantos khz y le podremos hacer sintonia fina ademas de centrar bien la fundamental.


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 17, 2011)

bueno, yo por aqui tengo un cristal de 7.600 MHZ, lo saque de un transmisorcito que se me daño hace tiempo y este si era TUNE, voy aver si es factible el cambio de cristal por que les digo con este transmisorcito ya van 3 que he comprado, la verdad son muy delicados.... y no tengo frecuencimetro solo un buen receptor fm digital


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 19, 2011)

la verdad si que son delicados, hay que tener instrumental para poder modificarlos bien, para saber donde sale RF a la antena, para soldar cada componente (cautin para SMD), etc.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 19, 2011)

O sea, que un pll como el verónica como mínimo es lo que convendría para olvidarse de estos problemas... ojo dalsur, digo pll, no vco porque no me gusta esa clase de vco... me parece muy rebuscado y prefiero algo más simple.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 19, 2011)

En ese caso se podria poner algun oscilador mejor para ese ampli, sin previos ni nada, pero que tenga pll, ya que la salida del ampli que le puso dalsur tiene como previo algun preamp.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 19, 2011)

no entiendo bien tu pregunta


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 20, 2011)

dalsaur dijo:


> Buenas, les comento que compre unos de esos mini transmisores de casa/carro,
> Ver el archivo adjunto 51598
> 
> 
> ...



Hola...la banda de FM comercial 88Mhz a 108Mhz esta dividida en canales de a 200Khz.Por el ancho de banda de las emisiones(+- 75Khz o sea 150Khz en total).A fin de no emitir señales fuera de la banda se comienza con el primer canal en la frecuencia de 88.1Mhz y se le va sumando 200Khz hasta el ultimo canal que seria 107.9Mhz. Si bien los equipos emisores y receptores de síntesis (a PLL) poseen un paso o Steep de enganche del lazo generalmente de 25Khz o 50Khz los controladores de los receptores sabiendo esto buscan señales solo en los "canales" (frecuencia con terminación de números impares .1, .3 .5 .7 .9) tomando el resto como "espurias" y no deteniéndose con la función scan. Si tu colocas el emisor en 94.6Mhz estas en el medio de un canal lo que da como resultado lo que te esta pasando que es que no te reconocen los receptores como una emisor si no mas bien como una espuria.
Respeta la canalización que te explique y veras que si la emisión esta correcta no tendrás dificultades y no toques el varicap ni las espiras del VCO que no son las responsables de la problemática en lo absoluto.

Saludos.


Ric.


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 20, 2011)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...  los controladores de los receptores sabiendo esto buscan señales solo en los "canales" (frecuencia con terminación de números impares .1, .3 .5 .7 .9) tomando el resto como "espurias" y no deteniéndose con la función scan. Si tu colocas el emisor en 94.6Mhz estas en el medio de un canal lo que da como resultado lo que te esta pasando que es que no te reconocen los receptores como una emisor si no mas bien como una espuria.
> 
> 
> Ric.



gracias por la info, pero hice lo que me dijistes pero nada sigue sin TUNE, pero en los celulares va de 10, pero a hora tengo otro inconveniente mas, y es que apesar de la poca potencia que tengo ( unos 700 miliwatios a 1 vatio mas omenos) tira armonica en los canales de TV, mas exactamente en el canal 4 ( 71.75 mhz ), y a veces en el canal 34 (595.75 mhz), pero mas que todo en el canal 4. La antenA no es pues e provado con varios, (dipolo simple, dipolo circular ), tendra esto que ver con el inconveniente de no TUNE , le he puesto filtros pasa bajos y no atenua nada, este es el esquema del la etapa del lineal (solo tome la etapa amplificadora desde el transistor 2 al transistor 5) quizas tenga que meterlo en una cajita metalica???

Ver el archivo adjunto 35527


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 20, 2011)

Yo me compré un handy que va de 136 a 174 MHz (y tiene rx de fm desde 70 a 107.9 MHz  y linterna)... ya buscando emisiones desde los 70 MHz se pueden escuchar emisoras de fm que pertenecen a otro sector del dial. Esto ya lo había notado cuando quise modificar el rango de sintonía de una radio comun (solo que no sabía exactamente por donde estaba).

Eso del paso de frecuencia de los receptores depende de la marca y modelo... insisto... yo tengo un Aiwa de esos que hacen aca en el sur y se para en frecuencias pares, impares y hasta con error de 50khz así que no creo que ese sea el problema. También hay que asumir que en tu país las emisoras de fm transmiten en frecuencias con decimales pares ej: 100.0, 100.2, 100.4, 100.6, etc (aca usamos los impares) 100.1, 100.3, 100.5, 100.7, etc... ya es una cuestión de normas, nada más.

Asumiendo que tu tx de coche tiene fundamental en la banda de fm, el problema puede estar en la sintonía. Por lo que veo en torno a T4 y luego T5. Te diría levantar la bobina L3 y conectar un wattimetro con carga y un frecuencímetro... luego retocas los dos trimers hasta leer la frecuencia del tx. Volves a sodar la bobina y volver a medir directamente en la salida, retocando los trimers hasta leer la mayor potencia y obtener como lectura tu frecuencia. Te recomiendo esta prueba porque puede que el amplificador esté actuando como etapa doblaroda y estás enviando mucha potencia en alguna armónica. Por último, deberías conectar tu antena (ajustada a fin de obtener el mejor rendimiento) y dejar el frecuencímetro no muy lejos. La única lectura que deberías obtener debería ser la de tu transmisión. También deberías conectar un amperimetro en serie con la fuente de alimentación durante el ajuste... así controlas si estás dentro del consumo esperado. A veces te vas a encontrar con que consume mucho más y a veces mucho menos... si bien se busca la mayor potencia de rf con el menor consumo eléctrico, este consumo debe estar dentro de un valor que puede asumirse desde antes de encender el transmisor.

ahhhhhhhh y un filtro pasabajos no estaría mal!

Con transmisores de esos simples de un solo transistor sin antena incluso, he logrado transmitir a unos 200 metros y el rx en general se para solo... hasta el mp4 que no es de lo mejor.


----------

